
Taco Bell will pay some workers $100k this year - prostoalex
https://www.foxbusiness.com/money/taco-bell-will-pay-some-workers-100000-this-year-heres-who
======
nvirDoomed
Why not an overall raise for all coworkers, even percentages?

